
Evernote stumbles into Markdown - dustinfarris
https://discussion.evernote.com/topic/88677-evernote-for-mac-62-beta-1-released/page-2#entry379209
======
dustinfarris
Evernote is just out of touch:

> So sorry about this - we've been trying to avoid calling this "markdown
> support" because, to your point, it clearly is not... sorry for (our)
> miscommunication!

